

Jellyfish love blooms, Jellyfish Art booms - aaroneous
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/03/30/HOMS1NN0UB.DTL&type=homeandgarden

======
hcrisp
The title reminds me of Dr. Seuss. "Ben bends Bim's broom, Bim bends Ben's
broom!"

